# indicator prob



## BOZA (Jan 29, 2009)

hi im new on here i was wandering if anyone has had this problem with indecators they work on the hazards ut when you indicate either way they flash normal then speed up then dont work


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  sounds like the relay is shot the relay is part of the hazard switch you have to replace the switch


----------



## BOZA (Jan 29, 2009)

cheers thanks for that do you know if it is a quick easy job to do


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

there's a guide on wak-tt.com

easiest is to replace the hazard light switch as it has two relays one for hazard one for indicators. 
about £30-40

hardest bit is getting the headunint out lol


----------



## BOZA (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks for that ill have a look at the site many thanks


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Hazard light switch info on this thread


----------

